# Solved: Docking station not working , not recognised ?



## skybane (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello , been quite a while since I was last here . I'm very slowly learning and usually manage to find an answer by googling or on the linux forums but , this time no one has answered my question . I hope you can help me please !

I bought a new docking station so I could back up all my stuff and update from linux mint 15 to mint 17 . 
It's a Unitek Y-3023 usb3.0 dual sata hdd docking station . 
When I follow the almost non existent directions , my computer does not do anything ( nothing happens ) no acknowledgment that there is a docking station or a hd in it . 
I know the usb 3 port works great so it's not the problem . 
I had my friend take the docking station and check if it worked on his comp , and it worked fine . 
I'm running mint 15 62 bit cinnamon .
My comp I built has - ASRock FM2A85X Extreme 6 with a AMD A 10 5800K APU . 

Please can you help . 

Sky


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

So other Usb 3 devices work ok in your Mint ? What OS was your friend using when the dock worked ok ?

My guess is you need a driver in Mint but I think you would be more likely to get help in Mint's own forums.


----------



## skybane (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for answering !

Ok I tried something I didn't before . I tried the usb2 connection and it works . 
But I need the usb3 for the speed . 
The usb3 connection works for all my usb2 hardware but , nothing happens with my docking station . 
This leaves me thinking I need to download something to accommodate usb3 either for Mint or maybe my Motherboard , or could it be a setting for my motherboard ? 
Here is the answers to your questions -

"So other Usb 3 devices work ok in your Mint "
I have no other usb 3 devices but , all my usb2 devices work on the usb3 connection .

"What OS was your friend using when the dock worked ok ?"
He is using Ubuntu 12.4

"My guess is you need a driver in Mint but I think you would be more likely to get help in Mint's own forums. "
I tried on there but no one ever answered , even after bumping . Been about a week now


----------



## skybane (Feb 24, 2010)

here is my post from the Linux Mint forum it has more info in it then my post here ----

*Docking station not working , not recognised ?*

by *SkyBane* on Wed Jul 23, 2014 2:39 pm 
Hello , I hope someone can help me please !

I bought a new docking station so I could transfer all my movies , music and , pics to an external hdd and then I need/want to update to mint 17 ASAP . 
It's a Unitek Y-3023 usb3.0 dual sata hdd docking station .
I'm using two new Seagate Barracuda 1tb HDDs .

My hardware is -
ASRock FM2A85X Extreme 6 with a AMD A 10 5800K APU and a Western Digital 300gb VelociRaptor .
I'm running mint 15 64 bit cinnimon .

When I follow the almost non existant directions , my computer does not do anything ( nothing happens ) no acknowledgment that there is a docking station or a hd in it . The only sign it exists is in GSmart it comes up as " Unknown Model " and when you click on it and then click " Device " and then click " View Details " it says " No additional information is available for this drive. " 
I know the usb 3 port works great so it's not the problem . 
I had my friend take the docking station and check if it worked on his linux comp , and it worked fine .

Or somebody could help me with transferring my stuff from one internal hard drive to another internal hard drive . That would also work for me . I could then upgrade from mint 15 to mint 17 . I have installed one of the new Seagate Barracuda 1tb HDDs in the comp . I got as far as turning on smart in GSmart Control . I can't figure out how to transfer files from my WD 300gb VelociRaptor to the Seagate drive .
Every linux video and thread I've looked at says things I can't find in my mint ! Like go to menu then " computer " but , there is no "computer" in mint menu . Or use NEMO to Initialize and mount the drive ?

I'm completely lost now ! Can anybody please help ?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Connect the drives internally; backup your stuff and you are done. Mint 17 has native usb3 support [I am typing this on mint 17 MATE and usb3 works fine] Once you install mint 17, then you can use your docking station [if you want]

Note you do not have to fully install a drive; simply connect data and pw connectors. You can rest the drive on some non-conductive surface; I generally use a book, box, whatever.


----------



## skybane (Feb 24, 2010)

First , thank you very much for replying ! 
Ok , I've already connected the new drive , I opened LuckyBackup . At this point I'm guessing that ROOT is my newly added HDD . Am I correct ?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

No, your drive should be IDed on the left with an alphanumeric ID or something like 750gig. Is the drive partitioned/formatted? If not, you have to use something like gparted to partition and format. 

BTW I use acronis to make an image of my linux system so I do not know anything about lucky backup.


----------



## skybane (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok , thanks ! I tried doing fdisk from the terminal following this tutorial http://www.idevelopment.info/data/U...ioningandFormattingSecondHardDrive_ext3.shtml but get a " permission denied "










I've also downloaded and burnt the GParted iso to a dvd but , I'm lost as to how to use it . Sorry for being a dumba$$ ! I've shrapnel in my head , so learning new stuff is difficult to say the least .


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

There are a number of ways to partition/format. You do not have use a separate iso; gparted is available in the mint software mgr. You can just install it from there. In any case, here is a link to a gparted manual;
http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual

Just a few words of advise;
1 Be careful and watch what you are doing. Gparted is a very powerful program and it is easy to select the wrong disk ie your system disk. Just be sure you see the correct disk in the upper right corner.
2 If the drive in question is used, you will need to delete all partitions on the disk. If it is a new drive, then there is nothing to delete.
3 Click the disk and select NEW. Set the size if you want more than one partition OR just accept the default which is the full size of the disk. Since this is a data disk, I see no reason for multiple partitions. I just use a single partition for data disks; up to you. Again right click your new partition and click format. Gparted gives you a LOT of options for file format. If you are going to share files with a windows computer over a network, then use NTFS. If you are not going to share files over a network, use ex4 or ex2.
4 Last step is to click apply at the top [nothing is done until you click apply; all steps are just pending]


----------



## skybane (Feb 24, 2010)

SOLVED THANKS crjdriver ! 
I couldn't get gparted through the repository as I was still on mint 16 and it no longer functioned 
I installed it through the terminal and then disconnected my 300gb VelociRaptor and , installed my 1tb hdd . I then formatted it . Then I reconnected the 300gb VelociRaptor and removed it and plugged it into the docking station . It came up right away . 
I have transferred my files and then used an iso to install mint 17 . 
Then I reinstalled the 1tb drive and it functions as my " HOME " file and , am using my 300gb VelociRaptor just for my op system . 
BONUS - my comp is noticeably faster now ! 

PS I also cloned the new drive using the docking station . So everything works great !

Once again , thank you for helping !


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You are welcome. The more you use linux, the more you will appreciate the way it works. Linux is not windows and does require a pretty steep learning curve however it is well worth the effort.


----------

